# Historic Dockyard, Portsmouth - parking



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Want to go.

Park n Ride only at w/e
Dedicated camper parking, only at w/e
Dedicated Historic Dockyard parking limited top 2.1m

Recommendations for mid-week parking, anyone ?

Cheers 'n' Beers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

on street parking at Southsea, around the green. Many of the spaces on the sea front are end on & not suitable for Mhs. You could park in the D-day musem / southsea castle (no barriers - used by coaches). walk about 1/2 mile to the dockyard? 
Not been in the fishdock parking in Old Portsmouth recently, but you may be in luck there. Much nearer.
An alternative is to camp at CCC's Chichester site and get the train (or 700 Bus) to Portsmouth harbour station - right next door to the entrance to the dockyard.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Haven't lived there for a few years, but remember parking as a nightmare anywhere in Pompey or Southsea.

If I was back(and I'll prob be there in the autumn), I would park out of town on top of the hill near the Churchillian pub.( Just off the OLD A3 at Widley, not the new by-pass A3m). Turn a right on top of the hill at the George pub (tho it's a cloverleaf so you have to go left to go right). Drive a few hundred metres to the Churchillian. Parking both sides of the road.
Tho you'd be better off on the Churcillian side as the burger van on the other side is an "all nighter".
I've overnighted here many a time. Used to be lots of vans waiting for a ferry....great views over Pompey ..Walk down to the George pub and catch a bus into town.

Alternatively take the Eastern Rd down the side of Pompey. Turn left at the Good Companion. Coupla hundred metres along there's plenty of space for free parking by the heath. I've overnigted here many times since moving to France and returning there for a visit. Again a bus to town shouldn't be a prob. Tho Pompey is FLAT so it's a fair strep but a walk , if you're fit, is not out of the question. You'll get a better flavour of the town as well....tho avoid Somerstown at night.
Garcia


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

bognormike said:


> An alternative is to camp at CCC's Chichester site and get the train (or 700 Bus) to Portsmouth harbour station - right next door to the entrance to the dockyard.


That sounds like a Plan; thanks Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Motorhomes can park at Gosport Lorry park and you can then get the cross harbour ferry to the dockyard entrance.

It is number 11 in the list of car parks in the link below:

http://www.gosport.gov.uk/sections/environment/streetscene/car-parks/charges/long-stay/

Gosport Lorry park

If you consider a campsite then Kingfisher at Stokes Bay is only a short bus ride or 20 minute or so stroll, to Gosport Ferry.
http://kingfisher-caravan-park.co.uk/


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

We stayed at CCC Chichester just to go to Portsmouth a fortnight ago.

No problems at all, stroll to train, train to Portsmouth, do the dockyard whilst traffic around the dockyard became gridlocked, leave by train whilst looking out the train windows at all the traffic going nowhere!

(Not sure I'd rush back to the Mary Rose but it was certainly worth the trip)


----------

